# Alaska Oil Anyone



## DL Rupper (Aug 29, 2008)

McCain just hit a home run with Sarah Palin, Governor of Alaska as his VP running mate.            I know, no politics. :angry: Just couldn't help myself. :approve:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 29, 2008)

Re: Alaska Oil Anyone

DL you so right again      :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Aug 29, 2008)

Re: Alaska Oil Anyone

Thought I heard a screech this morning. Must have been Hillary when she realized she wouldn't be the first woman VP or President. Can only hope... :bleh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 29, 2008)

Re: Alaska Oil Anyone

Hey Butch that was her drawers sliding down those over size leg when she heard she not that important AND GOT SCREWED and robbed and the Clinton dynasty is falling down


----------



## Shadow (Aug 29, 2008)

Re: Alaska Oil Anyone

  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: We can only hope. Lets see how it plays out. The press is doing it's best to elect the chosen one. :evil:  :evil:


----------



## LEN (Aug 29, 2008)

Re: Alaska Oil Anyone

And the Lady has a gun too. Man Diesel and Guns with money, wonder if she's an RV'r?

Love it!!!

LEN


----------



## cwishert (Aug 29, 2008)

Re: Alaska Oil Anyone

WOW, didn't see this one coming!    History will be made in November one way or another.  Yeah I bet Obama rethinks his decision on VP, if he would have just picked Hillary he would have made double history possibly.JMO   :bleh:  :clown: By the way, Obama is not my choice for President.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 29, 2008)

Re: Alaska Oil Anyone

then hooray for you.  I think the world is in shock over his pick. I listen to her and was impressed. well I don't know about being a RVer but her husband is professional fisherman, so he is an out doorman. so who knows they may be an RVer.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Aug 29, 2008)

RE: Alaska Oil Anyone



Palin can bring home the bacon,

 fry it up in a pan,

 and never, never, let you forget,

 she's better than a man,



'cause she's a woman W-O-M-A-N,

 I'll say it again, 

'cause she's a woman,

 and Obama is a very sad man.



 He wishes he'd picked Hilliary,

 to run with him in the fall,

but he picked a dud of a guy,

so the Reps are goin' take it all. 



'cause Palin's a woman, W-O -M-A-N!


----------



## raskal (Aug 31, 2008)

RE: Alaska Oil Anyone

Interesting and gutsy choice, Palin!  She's actually PASSED legislation whilst Obama has only made speaches ... good for her!


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 31, 2008)

Re: Alaska Oil Anyone

Hey raskal, Great point!!!!!!!


----------



## raskal (Aug 31, 2008)

Re: Alaska Oil Anyone

Right back at ya, DL!  Did ya notice that she was something of a basketball "star" in school as well?  Maybe she could do a shot-out with the O-Bomb and have that publicized instead of the usual debate.

It would sure beat listening to Biden droll (or drool) on about his useless chairmanship on "fact-finding" commissions. 

Just keep her away from Edwards or Billy C 'cause she might HURT them!


----------



## utmtman (Sep 1, 2008)

Re: Alaska Oil Anyone

Good points made by all.   There may be a chance to put down that loudmouth and start makin life interestin.


----------



## Paul235 (Sep 2, 2008)

Re: Alaska Oil Anyone



If you think her hubby Todd is an outdoors type, that's an understatement. He has run the "Iron Dog" Snowmachine Race evry year since 92' and won 1st place 4 times. Google "Iron Dog" and you won't believe this race. 2000 mile cross country race. He's won it for times! Raced every year since 1992. Runs a lot of the same route as the Iditarod.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 2, 2008)

Re: Alaska Oil Anyone

And he looks like a grizzly bear would look up on that stage!  I predict you won't be seeing him in the White House much!


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 2, 2008)

Re: Alaska Oil Anyone

He is something like 1/4 eskimo too.  So he meets the "diversification" criteria as well as Sarah.  She and hubby have the real America values.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 4, 2008)

Re: Alaska Oil Anyone

Sarah hit it out of the ball park last night at the RNC convention.  Way to go SARAH.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 4, 2008)

Re: Alaska Oil Anyone

Sounds like she is just a good old American girl :approve:


----------



## utmtman (Sep 5, 2008)

Re: Alaska Oil Anyone

Maybe we will get lucky and the Reps will make it to the big house than the old man will pass and she can run this country the right way.  LOL  Kick butt and take names.   Bet we would see the real changes we need than.


----------



## ironart (Sep 5, 2008)

Re: Alaska Oil Anyone

AMEN TO THAT.....Lee


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Re: Alaska Oil Anyone

Just wait, when they are in the White House WE WILL SEE a change and not the one Obama is talking about. Oil yes we will be drilling in Alaska and more off shore and gas will be more affordable.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 5, 2008)

Re: Alaska Oil Anyone

We will still not have the refineries and have to send it overseas and then buy it back at whatever price they want :angry:


----------



## C Nash (Sep 5, 2008)

Re: Alaska Oil Anyone

Lee, have to take issue with "the old man will pass" McCain deserves better than this after all he gave for this country. JMO or maybe I just read it wrong


----------



## utmtman (Sep 6, 2008)

Re: Alaska Oil Anyone

Hey Nash he is a vet as myself and I have nothing wrong with that but he has other problems that I am not happy with.   As far as it goes he is ten times the man Obama is but I dont think he could do the job totally like we need.   I think Sarah could.  If he does or even pushes to do all that he said he would I might just change my mind about him.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 6, 2008)

Re: Alaska Oil Anyone

I think McCain is a great hero, but he has a few ideological problems like Lee indicates.  If they get elected I can put up with McCain's problems as long as it's only 4 years and then Sarah can get elected.  God forbid if Obama gets elected.  America will never be the same again.  The American Dream will be gone forever.

Palin is Sailin and Biden is Hiden.


----------



## Kateglez (Sep 6, 2008)

RE: Alaska Oil Anyone



YES...SARAH PALIN ROCKS!!! I finally have a woman in leadership I can look up to!! I'm *not* a women's libber and there have not been any conservative women with her background and abilities. Wow... I mean that speech she gave...wow wow wow... did she serve the O man a tall glass of "shut the heck up" or what?? And McCain...omg... what a guy. I had no idea he was such a hero. I was a Huckabee supporter and didn't know that much about McCain. What I really love about him, besides the fact that he is a true American hero...is that he really does reach across party lines in order to get stuff done. And that is what we need in Washington! McCain and Palin will get it done... yee haaa! :laugh: btw...I have a blog where I expressed my opinion about O... if anyone wants to read it. www.Kate-Wells.com Kate~ 

And one more thing.... DRILL, BABY, DRILL!!! :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Sep 6, 2008)

Re: Alaska Oil Anyone

Lee, I understand what you are saying and I agree that McCain has issues that I don't agree with and i hate to see him in office at his age and health. He is an American hero in my eyes as all of you that have served our country are. Do think he did a great job with going with Sarah if it was his choice.  She seems to have common sense and I think that's what we need in Washington. Hope she holds true to her beliefs and values. Just can't go with the big O and another Clinton would have even been worse.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 6, 2008)

Re: Alaska Oil Anyone

COUNTRY FIRST!!!!!!!!! GO MAC---------PALIN POWER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DRILL BABY DRILL


----------



## Shadow (Sep 6, 2008)

Re: Alaska Oil Anyone

Gota love DL!!  I will be voting for McCain. We cannot have O man in the White house. Mitt would have been our nominee if Huckabee would have stepped aside. Palin may have been just what the doctor ordered to get McCain elected. If McCain can deliver, she will be our next nominee. If he screws up, her career is over..    Now lets drill baby. And get a few refineries built !!! My truck and tractor are thirsty!! Believe he will deliver on that if elected


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 6, 2008)

Re: Alaska Oil Anyone

Hey Butch, sounds good to me.  We were for Romney too.  I think Sarah is just what we need to get the red state voters fired up.  She seems to bring ALL the good folks together.


----------

